# Tremec 5 speed



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone out there running a Tremec with a 5 or 6 speed? I've got a 67 with center console 4 speed right now. Was thinking of upgrading.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Do it !! There are plenty of them out there and all the comments I have heard were favorable. People love to cruise at 65 mph and tach 2000 rpm ( or less) and the gas mileage is usually higher having the fifth gear.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Will an older tranny 5 speed work out of a TA or something like that?


----------

